# The adventures of Bio-Hazard One



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is my latest '53 Chevy Panel from the stuff Hojohn sent me.Runs on original Aurora T-jet 500 chassis & 3R wheels.Slotrod65 provided decals.Notice rat theme continues with broken grill & rust & grime. :jest:Yes Virginia, this type of vehicle does tend to draw the attention of the Constable's (NYPD).

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great Neal!!! All fits together nicely!!! Maybe occifer friendly just wants a couple of slices of pepperoni?? Hopefully??? :lol:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice! Heading to a Superfund site?


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

looks like bio_haz might glow in the dark.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

TomH said:


> looks like bio_haz might glow in the dark.


It would be possible -- wouldn't it -- to goop a pile of Tyco glow in the dark plastic? Like an old glow Corvette or Viper?

Maybe make a few puddles of glowing waste . . . :devil:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Why go through all that trouble??? http://www.readysetglo.com/Heat_n_dip_Glowpaint.asp

These look rather interesting!! And checkout the glow times on some of them!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Why go through all that trouble??? http://www.readysetglo.com/Heat_n_dip_Glowpaint.asp
> 
> These look rather interesting!! And checkout the glow times on some of them!!!


Spendy!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Spendy there, yes, but the do sell on the bay, and the prices are quite a bit better so long as there isn't a bidding war over the stuff...

Also, if you dig around on this site, the 1oz bottles are like 8-9.00.. And for an interesting effect, they also have it in spray cans!! They list for 18.00. I might pull the trigger on a couple just for giggles.. Yellow paint that glows pink??? LOLOLOL... Shhhh!!! Don't tell anyone!!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gimmy a slice of that pie...*

Neal,

This 53 panel truck is Crazy Cool Dude! What a fun creation you have built once again. I love what you did with it and how you rustic-ized it. I would drive that...yeah baby. 

Bob...Bio-hazard, Shymio- hazard + 1 large Combo Pizza please...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

" 30 minutes or it NUKED!!!!" :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Neal,
looks great! Like the idea of gooping some of the TYCO glow in the dark material for additional details.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

1scalevolvo said:


> Here is my latest '53 Chevy Panel from the stuff Hojohn sent me.Runs on original Aurora T-jet 500 chassis & 3R wheels.Slotrod65 provided decals.Notice rat theme continues with broken grill & rust & grime. :jest:Yes Virginia, this type of vehicle does tend to draw the attention of the Constable's (NYPD).
> 
> Neal:dude:


Well you DON'T WANT TO DRAW attention FROM THOSE CONSTABLE'S LOL! I KNOW! NEW YORK, NEW YORK. NICE PIC'S:wave::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Neal,
> looks great! Like the idea of gooping some of the TYCO glow in the dark material for additional details.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


I actually did not do that but it is an interesting idea for another project.Any body ever do this before ? 



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

1scalevolvo said:


> I actually did not do that but it is an interesting idea for another project.Any body ever do this before ?
> 
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


 
*cough*Bill*cough*

:tongue:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

you can find glow in the dark paint at wal mart in the crafts department too


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm. Bobzilla and I kicked this glow in the goop dark thing around a while back but it hasnt come to fruition...yet.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

see what happens driving a VW through a nuclear reactor









Black lighted 










This is the glow in the dark wal mart paint with resin dies added to color it


----------

